# Questions About Proffesional Email Accounts



## Gorgeous2407 (Apr 10, 2010)

OK so i m changing my email accounts because of a name change and also recently somebody has hacked into my email account multiple times and I'm just really creeped out by it and plus if they were to keep doing it I'm afraid they could damage my reputation if they mess around and prank email my professional contacts or something like that.So I'm just going to change everything.So since I'm changing it I'm going to change the way i write out my name too.For the longest time people tell me they don't understand what my email address says.Since my name is so long it just looks like the alphabet scrambled up @something .com lol and at first glance it makes no sense lol I'm  trying to figure out what sounds and looks most professional.For the sake of discussion right now ill just use the name "Jane Smith" for examples.So please tell me your opinion of what looks more professional and easily readable in your opinion.By readable i mean because your not allowed to capitalize letters with emails or use spaces with email addresses.So for example [email protected] would read more easy if it was [email protected] so the names are separately defined without using spaces but your not allowed to do that either lol Which i find really annoying,they should really change that rule lol So here we go,what do you like and please share if you have another ideas.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

5.[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


Also I have a friend in the business who was told from a random girl that using an email servers [email protected] or @aol.com or @live.com are considered very unprofessional and tacky.And he uses a yahoo for his professional and personal email.I never heard of that before.But i was just wondering your thoughts about that? I never thought that mattered in the slightest.I mean email is email right? I just feel like the server really doesn't matter as long as they are dependable and safe.Yahoo,Aol,Live,Hotamil..i think there all good,no? Though i do think you should have a professional email and then a separate private email for everything else.I personally just think its better to keep them separate.

OK thank you so much everyone


----------



## cazgh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

Just my 2 cents - anybody can have [email protected] or .gmail. or .hotmail or whatever and they can also hide behind that email because it is just a temporary, throw away email if you like.  A lot of spam comes from this kind of email address and some web providers - AOL especially - will restrict emails from their users from or to these accounts which can prove to be a bit annoying.  

As a web developer I always recommend having your own personal name or company name for professional emails - but if you arent planning to register a domain name or build a website then a freebie email account means that at least people can email you and you can give it out to people if you need to.  

I dont think it will matter too much, people will get used to it either way but I would try to make it easy to remember if you can and slightly professional so:

[email protected]
[email protected]emailaccount.com
[email protected]
[email protected]

An email address can be written in lower or upper case - it makes no difference either way but having the capitals at the front of words when writing it or having it on your business cards makes it easier to be read and understood/translated by the viewers brain - always a plus point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps!


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 10, 2010)

i agree with the whole @yahoo, @gmail (etc) thing.... but nowadays buying an email addy isn't that hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a lot of times it can just get forwarded to your regular email address behind your forward address too. example 
forward address: [email protected] 
forwards all your emails to [email protected]


----------



## LC (Apr 10, 2010)

You can buy your own domain name for only $10 for the whole year. My business email is [email protected] for example


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow,thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This has really helped me alot.So very genuinely thank you all for sharing the information


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2010)

i agree, too.. even when i was job hunting (for office jobs and stuff) i didnt want to use hotmail.. i used msn but in my case i was just sending resumes, idk i thought that msn just looked better than hotmail.
but in your case, def get your own domain.


----------



## miamialli (May 2, 2010)

you should get your own domain. it's a lot easier than you would think. I have my own domain, but I also have a yahoo email. I use my domain email for only friends and family and the yahoo one for shopping, etc. 
i use godaddy.com, but they aren't the cheapest, but they are pretty user friendly.
btw, def use something simple for your email : [email protected]


----------

